# Bubble bath bar recipe?



## Serenegoddess

Hello, 

does anyone know (or have) a recipe to make bubble bath bars they wouldn't mind sharing with me?

Also, is it possible to make such an item without SLS  :idea: ?


----------



## topcat

*Bubble bar recipe*

Hello!

I have recently found a website that has an interesting bubble bar recipe on it which I have not yet tried......doesn't uses SLS and has a great link to Aussie Soap Supplies for surfactant information (I know and use Aussie Soap so can recommend them  )

Here is the link:-

http://reviveholisticbeauty.blogspot.co ... ke%20Cream


----------



## digit

Great blog topcat, thanks for posting the link!

Serenegoddess - Here is a video for how to make bubble bars. http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 6587821945
I do not know about making without SLS, but if you Google bubble bar recipe, you will come up with several sites. One is http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Bu ... -p-57.html

Digit


----------



## Tabitha

http://www.pvsoap.com/recipe_bubble_bath_drop.htm

Ponte Verde has a good one listed. It does contain sls but maybe you could sub something.


----------



## retropants

you can sub sls with slsa, the southern soapers video recipe is very similar to mine, and they work really well!







slsa sodium lauryl sulfoacetate is vegetable derived and very mild. It makes TONS of bubbles!


----------



## boopie

do you have link for the video, retropants?  Very nice solid bubble baths, btw!


----------



## retropants

thankyou! :wink: 

the link is the one above in digit's post, it is very good, enjoy!!


----------



## jarvan

I may sound dense here, but it's due to no experience with a bubble bar. I have ingredients I need to use up from a purchase a while back and have everything I would need to make bubble bars.  My question is this..is this like a bath bomb in the way you use it? How do you use a bubble bar?


----------



## jarvan

I may sound dense here, but it's due to no experience with a bubble bar. I have ingredients I need to use up from a purchase a while back and have everything I would need to make bubble bars.  My question is this..is this like a bath bomb in the way you use it? How do you use a bubble bar?


----------



## Overthemoon

Bubbling bath bars are pretty much the same, more or less, as bath bombs except that rather than fizz, they bubble. I just finished making a bath and I am in love.


----------



## carebear

I crumble them into the tub where the water from the faucet falls so the power of that creates bubbles...

If I just toss one into the tub like I do a bath bomb I don't get much in the way of bubbles


----------



## Overthemoon

I don't think it is unusual to need to crumble the bath bar under running water. After all, bubble bath works best when poured into running water as well. I've needed to crumble the only batch I've made and the only Lush one I've tried so I don't know if there is a trick I haven't heard of.


----------



## pink-north

I everyone. I have a question. I haven't tried the bubble bar yet. I plan to get some SLSA with next order. Has anyone tried to make bath confetti using the bubble bar recipe? If so how did it turn out? Just curious.


----------



## AZ Soaper

I don't think so. They puff up too much. Try adding cornstarch to melt and pour till it is like a dough. Roll it thin and punch out shapes- I have never done this but on another forum someone posted this. Good Luck


----------



## pink-north

Thank you for the information. I will try that.


----------



## SudsyKat

retropants said:
			
		

> you can sub sls with slsa, the southern soapers video recipe is very similar to mine, and they work really well!



I'd love to see this recipe and video, but can you provide a link? When I go to the Southern Soapers website (this page - http://southernsoapers.com/cart/page.html?chapter=0&id=31), and click on the bubble bar link (not too far from the top of the page), it takes me to an error message. 

I'd love to get a recipe and or instructions for a bubble bar using SLSA.

Thanks!


----------



## abrit

Sudsykat, I went to this link : 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 587821945#

and got straight to the video (which is really good!).

Hope this helps?
Anne


----------

